# Linus Sebastian migrates video storage server to TrueNAS



## hardworkingnewbie (Oct 31, 2021)

Linus Sebastian, one of the biggest tech Youtubers around, ran his main video editing storage server on Windows for a long time. Sounds like a recipe for desaster, and he's got months of performance hiccups and several blue screens of death behind him. Sometimes just saving a new video on the server was enough to make it crash. 

First he's telling the audience he's going to Linux and ZFS, but becomes quickly fed up with the major Linux distros always having some random ZFS and other stuff, but none of these has the combination he wants to get - OpenZFS 2.0. Ubuntu server LTS dropped out because not having OpenZFS 2.0, while Debian 11 has it, but since it was released in March 2021 he considered it as too old.

So he's decided to go TrueNAS - so FreeBSD - instead which has all he wants (and then some), and shows the audience what he did. So TrueNAS and FreeBSD got an enormous amount of coverage there - over 2.5 million views already.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coShLkCriXc_


----------

